
New IBM Patent Allows Licensees to Incentivize Good Eating Habits - dhgisme
http://www.foodandtechconnect.com/site/2012/01/23/new-ibm-patent-allows-licensees-to-incentivize-good-eating-habits/
======
geebee
I'm worried about this patent, though I'm still a little confused by it. I
recently thought about how I could set up some simple rules for my diet - 1)
always eat breakfast, 2) go to the gym 4 days a week, 3) make my lunch 4 days
a week (rather than buying it), 4) no beer weekday evenings, 5) no eating
after 9pm.

If I set up an online system to allow a group people to create a set of their
own conditions and get feedback on their promise, does this mean I have to pay
IBM for using their idea - er - patented process?

They said (in the article) "IBM does not plan to sell this as a product – we
are not making gadgets. This patent and others like it are created for groups
to license from us. We did the heavy lifting in making it and whomever
licenses it will get a working system out of it."

What was their "heavy lifting". I'm not sure what it was from the article. Did
they create software that we can hook into? Or did they just patent the idea?

Maybe someone can help clarify this for me. I'm really hoping I have this
wrong.

It's still a little confusing to me. And, I'll admit, a little worrisome as
far as patents go.

